# Distilled water from Air Conditioner.



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Hello, I'm new to the boards, and I'm looking for some input on an idea. I'm wanting to use distilled or RO water to mix with my tap water to make the parameters a little more favorable. I live in south Texas where it's very hot and as such our Air Conditioner is running all the time. Because of this, it produces a lot of condensation (couple of gallons a day) which normally travels through a tube outside where it is deposited on the lawn. Isn't this water technically distilled, and might be a good source of free distilled water? Has anyone tried this, and are there any risks that anyone can think of?

Thanks,

-Jeremiah


----------



## Saluki (Jun 24, 2003)

It is an interesting idea. Ideally, it would be pure water, but there could be a problem if there were any leaks of oil, etc in your system. It all depends on what components are located close to the condenser coils and the path the water takes out of the AC unit. 

There is normally some oil in with the refrigerant to lubricate the compressor. There are also capacitors in an AC unit that may or may not contain oils depending on their type. A good test woould be to put some of the water from the condenser outlet into a bowl. Let it sit overnight to stabilize, and then look at the surface of the water in the bowl. If there is much oil in the water, there will be a tale-tell sheen from the oil slick. To be absolutely certain, you could have a sample analyzed, but that would be fairly expensive.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

That tube is typically full of algae. It is recommended to have a T inseted into the line to allow you to pour bleach into it to clean it, or eventually it plugs up, overfilling the catch pan under the unit. 

Based on this, I wouldn't consider that water fit to drink, or put in a fish tank.


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

I highly recommend against it....not from personal exp but from what I have learned with marine tanks over the years.

Corals are very sensitive to metals etc....the condensation you get from an AC unit has to come off the coils correct? Well there is a large potential to have the "metals" from the coil in that water...small percentage but still the possibility is there.....

I would stay away from it.

Mike


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

It's unlikely in this situation, but the slight risk of having _Legionella_ present in the condensation is enough for me not to recommend it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That is exactly what I was thinking 2la. The drip off from an air conditioner should be avoided just for that reason.

Mike


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks, for the input guys! I had some concerns, but I was hoping it'd work. Oh well...  Hmm... May have to look into a good cost effective RO unit. Anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks again,

-Jeremiah


----------



## midwestcore (Oct 4, 2012)

don't drink it but, it is close to distilled water so it is ideal to use in a hydrogen generator if you have one installed on your car and make hydrogen gas with it. i don't think it would hurt the car if it has bacteria in it. but it still should burn rather nicely as hydrogen once the oxygen is taken out..


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

midwestcore said:


> don't drink it but, it is close to distilled water so it is ideal to use in a hydrogen generator if you have one installed on your car and make hydrogen gas with it. i don't think it would hurt the car if it has bacteria in it. but it still should burn rather nicely as hydrogen once the oxygen is taken out..


Man, that is very explosive.

However, are you running your car on water? I'm fascinated by alternative fuel sources.


----------

